# I rarely take him to a dog park



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

But this past weekend we just couldn't make it out of the city to hit up one of the trails we usually go to, so I decided to take Kian to one of the bigger off leash dog parks near our place.
It was a hot and humid day but that did not stop him from running around in his typical Vizsla fashion, chasing a dirty tennis ball, making new friends and chasing butterflies.
As we arrived a noticed a gentleman with a large camera, his daughter and their little dog. 
I noticed him taking pictures of the few dogs that ventured out in the heat and humidity. He seemed to enjoy watching Kian and kept saying that he had no off switch and admired how fast he was compared to the other dogs out there.
_"He just keeps running around, his tongue is dragging but he doesn't seem to care." _ I laughed and said, "YEP, that's Kian for you. Once you let him off leash it's an invitation to run and be free."

Just as Kian and I were leaving the park (really I had run out of water for him, he drank 1.5 litres in an hour  )I approached the gentleman with the camera, gave him my business card and asked if he would not mid sending me some of the pictures he had taken of my crazy boy.
Sure enough he sent them a few hours later.

Vlad, thank you very much!









































































Here he is waiting for this lady to toss that ball..... he's such a thief :




























And here is Kian with the gentleman's dog.... they were buddies by the end of the session.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful pics. Don't you just love watching them open up in the great wide dog park!!!!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Great pics! I think it's hilarious how Kian sometimes ran out of the frame before the picture could be snapped. It's hard to keep them in site sometimes. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

Marvelous. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are awesome photos. I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Kian's such a handsome young man. 

We were there (looks like Sunnybrook?) on Friday. There are two brothers that go there almost everyday with two vizslas (a brother and sister) straight from Hungary. Their tails aren't docked and it's strange to see such long tails wagging. Mischa loves chasing/trapping them.


----------

